# Canoscan 9000f and Siverfast?



## Canuk (Oct 5, 2012)

I recently received my Canoscan 9000f and have started the process of converting my negs to digital. 

I know that scanning is an art to itself, but I am wondering if anyone can share some knowledge as to make this less painful. I was using the software that came with the scanner but it appears very limiting in adjustment, meaning all of the color corrections and sharpening must be done in another application.

I came across an article New Canon CanoScan 9000F & SilverFast; An Ideal Flat-Bed Scanner & Software For Photo Enthusiasts | Shutterbug that recommends the SilverFast software. Is this software as good as the article states or is it just another web review/advertisement? From what I can understand, the SilverFast software controls the scanner and will actually allow for the scans to be captured as raw files. This would allow for non-destructive editting in PS or other program.

If I have any of the above assumptions wrong, please let me know. 

Thanks in advance for you help.
Brent


----------



## terri (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, I've moved your post out of the Darkroom forum since this is more of an equipment question.


----------

